# refinishing old furniture - checkerboard table



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm so excited. I love to browse the local thrift shop and find treasures like this one!

$7 checkerboard table.

the others i found and refinished last year. my favorite was that tiger oak commode (purchased for $35) . 4th pic as purchased, 6th pic stripped and 5th pic final refinished.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice work Stephanie you sure did a nice job on all of them


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Some lucky finds there, Stephanie.

Good work on the restorations.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Stephanie, I think you have a very good eye for detail. Looking at the original and the finished product is amazing that you could salvage these pieces. Good Job! 
Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

You should keep buying them Stephanie as you do have the touch. N


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Stephanie I would be excited too if I was as adapt as you at refinishing. Really nice work.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Good eye and a very nice touch


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

thanks everyone. I was purchasing and refinishing with selling for profit in mind. but i haven't tried to sell any. once I work on them I get attached and can't seem to part.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

I really like refinishing old stuff myself, it is very rewarding and satisfying work. Your work looks great. I have not sold any furniture I refinished either. I do firearms wood restoration for a living, refinishing just kind of gets in your blood I have been doing it for 37 years and never thought I would do anything that long when I started. The way you refinished them really added a lot to the look of them,you have a great eye for detail.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice work, Stephanie. I know what you mean about not parting with them. I had to stop going to shops, auctions, and yard sales because my house is like a roach motel. Stuff comes in the door, but it never seems to leave. Keep up the good work. You're really adding a lot to the forum.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful job, Stephanie!! Talent!


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

Beautiful refinishing work Stephanie!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job young lady! Finishing is something that gives many people fits; looks like you have this covered. Now you just need a nice triple weighted set of chessmen for that first table.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would call that a chess table, but regardless, that is a really great find.


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

JOAT said:


> I would call that a chess table, but regardless, that is a really great find.


yeah.... but i don't like to play chess, so its my checker table!


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Looks like you have new fan base. Keep us posted.


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

pretender74 said:


> Looks like you have new fan base. Keep us posted.


thanks for being a fan!  I love sharing my projects and ideas with people and getting feedback/help.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Stephanie.

Very nice job.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Tina; welcome! 
That thread was from 2014...haven't seen Stephanie on the Forums for a long time, hope everything is OK with her.


----------

